

The Lost Tools of Learning (1947) - thristian
http://www.gbt.org/text/sayers.html

======
thristian
At one point, the author mentions children being taught to "read, write and
cipher"; apparently "to cipher" in this context means "to calculate", and
comes from and old sense of the word 'cipher' meaning 'Arabic numerals'.

